
HIV first infected humans about 100 years ago - pg
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2008/625/1
======
rokhayakebe
Very interesting.

How did Humans first contracted the virus from monkeys?

Does this findings mean that if we cannot find the cure for HIV, ultimately
our system will grow immune or resistant to it? If so how long would it be
before Humans can get to that point? 100, 200, 500 years?

~~~
mleonhard
I'm assume that a human contracted it while slaughtering a monkey for food.
Perhaps some of the monkey's blood splashed into the person's eye? Perhaps
many humans contracted the virus in a similar manner?

~~~
silentbicycle
Or just by eating said infected monkey.

~~~
0x44
This is completely irrelevant, but _said infected monkey_ would be an
excellent name for a rock band.

------
aredkin
HIV doesn't exist, it's science fiction. Nobody has provided solid proof of
its existence.

~~~
lupin_sansei
What kind of proof would you find acceptable?

~~~
aredkin
Purified virus, the proof that it can be transmitted between human and lead to
AIDS alone

